# Little Foster Lulu



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lulu is looking and feeling much better. She will be 14 next month, and almost has as much spunk as LBB.

She is a sweet little thing. And no longer aggressive towards the other ones. She actually likes Daisy and Henry


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww, what a cutie


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Beautiful SweetHeart!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

aawww Deb...she is such a sweetie!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, she's just darling


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb, she is adorable














What a sweet little face


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Shes adorable.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She doesn't look a day over 7 -







She is really cute and spry looking for a 14 yr.old


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a great pic! I truly believe the older ones do better with other dogs around. I'm glad she is one of them.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is _precious_!

ginny


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

GO LULU





















GO LULU























I'm so happy to hear that she's finally getting along with the gang!



Love to you all!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, she is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janet ~ She really does have the sweetest face









I take the worst pictures, known to man. I so wish I could capture her sweetness.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a CUTIE!!! she has the body of a buttercup. hehe









jifner is right, she doesnt look a DAY over SEVEN!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> What a great pic! I truly believe the older ones do better with other dogs around. I'm glad she is one of them.[/B]


Brit ~ I'm at a bit of a "toss-up" with Lulu. She is "posted" to go as an "only child", per my evaluation, but she HAS come around in the last 6-months. It's been alot of work, though. I'm not sure now, how to place her. With her new pic up on Petfinder, there is a family interested, but they do have a Toy "senior".

At the moment, I'm not comfortable with it. I'm thinking, if she passes the "Billy" test, she'll be socialized.

They are such a worry for all of us.



> what a CUTIE!!! she has the body of a buttercup. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















She told Henry she was FIVE!!!
















What's worse is, Henry BELIEVES her














Go Lulu











> GO LULU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah!! Not the entire gang. Joplin and Billy want to kick her ass. They are still PISSED off at her for the "original" attack. It was shocking to them, and through them for a loop


----------

